# Mixed religion wedding



## xxantia (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, 

I urgently need an advice - please if anyone could help me out or if there's anyone who came across a similar case like me - do let me know asap.

I am a slovakian citizen with UAE resident visa, I am planning to marry my bahraini fiancé, as well with UAE residency, 
now our problem is that we do not know WHERE it would be the best (and fastest) to do the marriage, as he is muslim and i am christian (not converting).
We were thinking of doing both - islamic traditional (according to the sharia law) and a slovakian court marriage.
We thought first of doing it in bahrain, however we have been told there by the Court that a bahraini national of the religion islam cannot marry a non-muslim person. 

First of all, how and where can i find out more info about countries of the middle east that would allow this type of mixed religion marriages,
and IF by any chance - UAE/Dubai would be one of them (?).. as one of the UAE government websites mentions only the following information..
...' Mixed religion weddings: If the bridegroom is Muslim and bride is not, contact the Marriage Section of the Dubai court. You may be able to get married there.'

So, what does it depend on then (if there's no clear regulation in these terms) ?
Has anyone of you out there heard of (mixed religion wedding-)cases like this (within the UAE)?

Additional info: 
The closest embassy/consulate of my country is located in Kuwait. 

I would really really appreciate if there is someone to help us out..

Thank you in advance for any help and support..!




Interfaith Marriages
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interfaith_marriage


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In Dubai/UAE a muslim man may marry a non-muslim woman. I know of several marriages on that basis. As the site says, contact the Dubai Court for details.
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You won't be able to have a traditional islamic wedding if you don't convert - anywhere in the world.


----------



## mammy1 (Jan 13, 2008)

xxantia said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I urgently need an advice - please if anyone could help me out or if there's anyone who came across a similar case like me - do let me know asap.
> 
> ...


Hi there , I don't have too much information on this subject but a friend of mine married a Jordanian man he was a muslim and her a christian with no intention of converting. They were told it was fine , she had a typical English ceremony in England and some kind of thing in Jordan. So it must be allowed there if thats any help.
I know its not too close, but I also know that some Lebanese people who want to mix marry go to cyprus for a civil ceremony there.

good luck with everything.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you want to have an Islamic wedding -

A muslim man can marry a non-muslim woman without the woman converting.

A non-muslim man has to covert to marry a muslim woman.

This is because in Islam any offspring inherits the religion of the father.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> You won't be able to have a traditional islamic wedding if you don't convert - anywhere in the world.


Sorry, I presumed you were male yesterday when I wrote this.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Just information.. there are no Such as traditional Islamic wedding… in UAE the engagement has two part..one verbally and second when they wear the ring.. when they wear the rings in the same day they married Official by court. Because the engagement party usually be at night. In the same day or before they go to court in the morning or someone from the court come at night the day of the engagement to do the paper. And they be husband and wife. From there it’s up to them if they want big wedding ceremony or small. the wedding ceremony its traditional not Islamic. It’s up to you how you want it. Even you can get married in the court and this it without wedding.. the wedding ceremony just to inform publicly that this man and this woman get married. So just go to court with two Witnesses and Certificate to be free of disease(HIV/AIDS).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The HIV thing at the end caught my attention. 

Can a person with HIV not get married here? What does a local who has hiv do??


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> The HIV thing at the end caught my attention.
> 
> Can a person with HIV not get married here? What does a local who has hiv do??


I can’t answer your question about if someone has HIV can get married. Because I don’t know.. all what I know its require to get Certificate to be free of disease and also to see if both has any Hereditary diseases may affect the children in future.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> The HIV thing at the end caught my attention.
> 
> Can a person with HIV not get married here? What does a local who has hiv do??




I am 100% certain that locals will not have HIV the same as the locals in Egypt don't have it, it is selective in that it is only a foreign disease


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear you. More putting their heads in the sand.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In that case we won't talk about the HIV treatment facility in Dubai...
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope that is saying that they have one and are progressive in treating for it?? Elphaba, do you know if locals who have hiv can be married? Would not be good to think because someone has it, they must be alone.


----------

